# Temp. Import Large Service Truck W/ Equip.



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

Gonna give a shot at contracting in Guadalajara.

Anyone w/ experience temp. import F-350, 10,000 lb. dump trailer, Bobcat and a whole lot of hand tools and small machines.

Plan on marrying Mex. national, my GF of some 3 years. Have FM-3 w/o work permit.

My GF is on the case but thought I'd throw it out here.

Gracias!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you think the answer to your question will change in a little over 12 hours since the first time you asked it today? Wait a few days and see how many answers you get...suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Robop,
You simply can't do it. You would first have to move to Mexico, form a corporation, be rather fluent in Spanish, obtain an import license for heavy equipment, be able to survive the 'sindicatos', compete with mexican wages, etc., etc.
If you could do all that, the duty on your equipment will be 16%, minimum.
Frankly, I think you are butting your head against a brick wall.
You already have one vehicle 'temporarily imported' and that is your limit. Your FM3 is only a non-imigrant visa, probably as a 'rentista' or retired person. You don't have the right to work, or to import heavy equipment. Even the truck is not allowed, even if it were your only vehicle.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You clearly have to form a business in Mexico before you can import anything you list. 
This requires working with a lawyer to facilitate and speed-up. Don't know of any construction companies formed here but the process for starting a business, including change in FM3 status, has gone very quickly for the people that I know. I also believe that with a business, you can use a factura for IVA but do expect could be duty.
RV ****** is right that less revenue per project but also less cost. Not sure about where you will be but the cost to "rent" driver and heavy equipment is surprisingly high where we live. You might also do well to find a Mexican partner as the business area you are looking at is full of government requirements and as with the US, a lot of "whom you know".


----------



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Do you think the answer to your question will change in a little over 12 hours since the first time you asked it today? Wait a few days and see how many answers you get...suerte


Sorry, I looked for the "origional," post and did not see it.


----------



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

robop said:


> Gonna give a shot at contracting in Guadalajara.
> 
> Anyone w/ experience temp. import F-350, 10,000 lb. dump trailer, Bobcat and a whole lot of hand tools and small machines.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Minimum Daily Wage:
The official daily minimum wage in Mexico for 2010 rose by 4.85%.

The minimum salary in "Geographical Area A" is MX$57.46 pesos per day; "Geographical Area B" MX$55.84 pesos a day; and "Geographical Area C" MX$54.47 pesos.

I live in Area C, so my min. wage would be $54.47 Pesos per day or $4.35 US dollars per day...
You would be living in Area A so your min. wage would be 3 pesos more per day...

"What are my privileges when I marry?"
You get to take care of someone else...

"Of course I have the support of a large family and my GF of 3 years"
That you will be able to support soon....

Paz y Suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"Yes, I understand this will be difficult and maybe dangerous."
No, it is going to be impossible to get beyond the border, or the internal checkpoint.

"Large american style rig loaded to the gills w/ tools and some personal belongings."
This rig and contents will be stopped at the border, unless someone makes a phone call an arranges for it to be taken from you in some desolate part of the highway.

"What are my privileges when I marry?"
None, regarding your equipment and truck. The Mexican family will regard you as "The Wallet".

"Of course I have the support of a large family and my GF of 3 years so I will be able to get work in and around the Guadalajara area."
Have you considered that they may be lusting after your 'goodies'. You cannot, repeat CANNOT, work in Mexico without the permission of INM and a 'working visa'. Locals will not like 'foreign competition' and will eliminate it; one way or the other.

"I will find out for myself next week when we go to immigration. We are moving from Tijuana to Jalisco."
Please recount the details of your experience. We have tried to keep you safe and out of trouble, but it seems that you don't want to hear the facts.


----------



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> "Yes, I understand this will be difficult and maybe dangerous."
> No, it is going to be impossible to get beyond the border, or the internal checkpoint.
> 
> "Large american style rig loaded to the gills w/ tools and some personal belongings."
> ...


DUDE lighten up! I HEAR YOU. Thankyou!!!!!


----------

